

Why Your Company Should Sponsor Tech Conferences - wesgarrison
http://samuelmullen.com/2012/12/why-your-company-should-sponsor-tech-conferences/

======
jnoller
I know of one you can sponsor! ;) <https://us.pycon.org/2013/> \-
<https://us.pycon.org/2013/sponsors/whysponsor/> and a recent write up by one
of our year over year supporters: [http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/12/why-
become-pycon-sponsor-s...](http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/12/why-become-pycon-
sponsor-sponsors.html) are good reads.

Conferences are a great, great location to recruit new talent; give back to
the community, show support and get to know the people who build the software
most companies today use.

~~~
wesgarrison
Both of those "why become a sponsor" articles are a great read; right in line
with this article.

The sponsor list down the side of the page is totally awesome, too. Congrats
on some serious sponsor firepower.

------
Osiris
I work and GoDaddy.com and we put on an internal tech conference. It's 1,000
people with speakers and events but it's all internal only, though we do
invite speakers from outside the company (most sound very sales-pitchy
though). I think it'd be great for us to open the conference up and contribute
back to the community.

------
frankwiles
Our company spends the majority of it's advertising money and time on
sponsoring conferences. Can definitely see it not working for some companies,
but works great for us and helps fund great conferences for the community as a
whole.

~~~
samullen
Yeah, I would have really liked to be able to find some metrics to add to the
post, but there just doesn't seem to be much out there. I know developers look
at companies and what their reputations in the community are, but it's a
really hard number to nail down.

